# Matt Wertz



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone else on here into Matt Wertz? His music is pop/rock and it's really really good! One of his songs was recently featured in one of Taylor Swift's video blogs and he'll be popping up in others places soon enough, I'm sure.


----------

